# Push rods



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

Would you choose a 3/8" pushrod on a sewer cam, or a 1/2"? 

Specifically, Ridgid Mini, vs. Ridgid Standard... which is better and why?


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Depends on application - if you need to go 100+ feet through 4” pipe with a couple turns, then the standard camera is better because it just won’t happen with a mini. If you need to camera any 2” at all, then a mini is better because it just won’t happen with a standard.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup...all depends on the application as stated by !


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok, so if you could only buy 1 to start with, would you buy the mini or the standard? Eventually, both will be needed but we're only talking getting started here.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

What would you use the most to begin with? Would it be more mainline inspections? or 2-1 1/2 lines?

I would look into getting a locator to go along with this if your doing mainline inspections.

Anything that's not a mainline I use the ridgid nano-camera.


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm expecting mostly mainline Inspections, I'll be working closely with some excavation contractors and that is what they deal with most frequently.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Patriot88 said:


> I'm expecting mostly mainline Inspections, I'll be working closely with some excavation contractors and that is what they deal with most frequently.


what size pipe, length and access point?


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

I should see quite a bit of 3 - 4" line. Mostly less than 200' in length, and expecting to access via cleanouts primarily.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Mini if you will be doing ANY 2” at all - mini can do 2 - 4” - standard can only do 3”+. Assuming you won’t be doing any 6” or larger - that can always be challenging. If it’s all residential the mini will get most anything you need outside of huge properties with over 100’ of sewer after the cleanout - mini can go through ks cleanout, main cleanout, vents, closet bends, sometimes even trap arms. Standard can go through main cleanout and closet
bends, and 3” and larger vents, if your willing to take it on the roof anyway, or can have a helper run it while you watch the monitor and take in the slack with all the equipment on the ground.


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

How does that mini do past 100'... i know it's a 200'reel?


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

It just depends on line size and how many turns - 2” with only a cleanout tee, 90 on bottom of stack, and maybe a couple 45s can go pretty far - 4” with just a 2way cleanout and no other turns will start to struggle by 70-80 feet or so and just be impossible past about 100 or 120 - the mini is more versatile for sure but since it’s made to work in 2”-4” the thinner push rod will start to coil/spiral against the larger pipe walls and diminish pushing ability after so many feet and turns - note that these numbers aren’t exact just based on using both to camera every bit of accessible main line and lots of kitchen lines on 2 houses a day for about four years when I did leak detection from 99 on - we used rigid at the time and the camera designs haven’t really changed other than adding color lenses and foot counters and that micro camera which I would just stay away from - that rod is even smaller and thus more fragile (they will kink if forced too much and once they’re kinked eventually lose picture from the kink flexing too many times and stress breaking the wires inside - that can be repaired but you lose cable from the lens to the kink every time)


----------

